# JLabel Zeilenumbruch



## Marcel_Handball (28. Aug 2007)

Hallo allerseits,

gibt es eine Möglichkeit bzw. eine Methode, die einen automatischen Zeilenumbruch veranlasst (für JLabel), wenn die "Reihe voll" ist. Praktisch die Methode setLineWrap(true); nur für JLabel, statt für JTextField.

Mfg Marcel


----------



## mikachu (28. Aug 2007)

laut api documentation nicht.
warum eigentlich auch?

wenn du das dynamisch mit text belegen willst, nimm doch nen jtextfield und setz das editable auf false...


----------



## Wildcard (28. Aug 2007)

Ein JLabel ist per Definition einzeilig (
 ist nur ein schmutziger kleiner Trick). Dementsprechend gibt es so etwas nicht.


----------



## Marcel_Handball (28. Aug 2007)

Der Grund, warum ich das JLabel verwenden wollte ist der, dass ich darin Text in verschiedenen Größen darstellen kann.
In JTextFields ist dies nicht möglich oder?


----------



## mikachu (28. Aug 2007)

das JLabel weiß aber was mit der ganzen HTML syntax anzufangen


----------



## thE_29 (28. Aug 2007)

@Wildcard: Warum sollte das schmutzig sein?

Selbst auf der Sun HP gibt es solche Bsp! 

http://java.sun.com/docs/books/tutorial/uiswing/components/html.html

Was noch nett wäre, wären senkrechte Komponenten! Man kann sie zwar drehen, aber das haut dann meistens mit der Höhe/Breite net hin..


----------



## Wildcard (28. Aug 2007)

Das ist schon ok, ich benutze auch html Formatierungen wenn ich endlich mal wieder Swing benutzen darf.
Es geht nur darum das ein JLabel grundsätzlich einzeilig ist. Alles andere ist ... zweckentfremdet.
Auch die API-Doc der setText Methode soll das verdeutlichen:


> Defines the *single line of text* this component will display.


----------



## thE_29 (28. Aug 2007)

> If you want to mix fonts or colors within the text, or if you want formatting such as multiple lines, you can use HTML. HTML formatting can be used in all Swing buttons, menu items, labels, tool tips, and tabbed panes, as well as in components such as trees and tables that use labels to render text.



Von der obigen Seite.. Da steht sogar alles was labels hat, kann man damit abändern! Daher verstehe ich net, warum es beim Label gerade nicht machen sollte..


----------



## Wildcard (28. Aug 2007)

Ich sag doch gar nicht das man es nicht machen soll. Es ist nur nicht der Zweck für den ein JLabel ursprünglich entworfen wurde, wodurch sich erklären lässt, warum keine advanced Line-Wrapping Methoden zur Verfügung stehen  :lol:


----------



## thE_29 (28. Aug 2007)

Naja, die Komponenten sind sowieso sehr schlicht gehalten!

Warum gibts zB keine Einstellung für schräge Darstellungen, etc..


----------



## Wildcard (28. Aug 2007)

Wenn man den Vergleich zu SWT (oder generell nativen Widgets) zieht, ist Swing einfach göttlich.


----------

